
UI lit by the lights in your room – Bob Burrough - tpush
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIUMgiQ7rQ
======
Zhenya
Tl;dw He's using a front fished-eyed camera to build a scene texture to apply
to UI elements based on the lighting in the room.

Comment: cool demo but hm wouldn't this murder the battery?

